# Royal Flush ACL



## wavey (May 16, 2015)

I saw in a previous post a mention of a Royal Flush ACl. I  bought recently one and was trying to find out a bit about it. Researching on the net I can find a number of mentions and images but all the images I see have  the label in red and white. My bottle is white printing only. It is a seven ounce bottle dated 1944 and in excellent condition. I am curious if my white only version is somewhat less common since the only ones I can see have the two colors. I am attaching a photo.


----------



## M.C.Glass (May 17, 2015)

From what I can find out generally on the Oregon Royal Flush, there was an early red and white 32oz ACL from around 1942. They had all-white 7oz versions dated around 1945. There are 7oz red/white bottles dated 1948 too.What year is yours? If needed, you can search the forum for bottle dating info, or post a pic of the bottom.


----------



## M.C.Glass (May 17, 2015)

I missed this recent Royal Flush conversation!Goldfield Log Cabin


----------



## wavey (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info MCglass. My best guess on the dating of my bottle is 1944. I tried to photograph the bottom but it is hard to get a clear shot. As far as date marks, on the left is 20 for the bottling plant, then the Owens-Illinios mark, the right of that is clearly a 4 followed by a blob that if it is a number it looks most like a 4, but if it is just a blob or other mark then the clear 4 would still indicate 1944 would it not?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 18, 2015)

On the Goldfield thread I incorrectly assumed that Royal Beer and Royal Flush Beverages were related. As it turns out, there was no connection whatsoever. My assumption was based on the similarity of the labels, both of which show a hand holding a royal flush in hearts. According to this account by the grand daughter of Louis Albert, of Albert's Products Co., Portland, Oregon, the company was established around 1928-29. Louis Albert was considered the "Soda Pop King."                                                                            Read all about it ...                                               http://www.ojmche.org/oral-history-people/blauer-judy 1.  The deco bottle was produced in all-white as well as red-and-white2.  Royal Beer label to show similarity to the Royal Flush Beverages label Note:  You'd think there would have been a trademark confliction, but apparently not because one was for beer and the other was for soda pop.


----------

